# Dudley post op



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley was neutered last Thurs, we did have to pop back in the eve to top up his pain killers and get some gel as wound looked a bit red, since then it has been healing fine. Fri morn we had to go back and get a bigger 'cone of shame', as being a long flexible beast Dudley had managed to still reach the wound. He has been coping with the cone very well, we can't help laughing at him crashing his way around, but at least he doesn't seem stressed by it, just mildly annoyed. I've realise how well he usually keeps himself clean as now he can't reach the area inside his back legs they are a bit grubby and sticky, will have to give him a bit of a sponge bath me thinks. I expected him to be really manic and stir crazy not having his usual run in the park but he has been doing ok, it seems like its too much effort to charge around with the cone on. He has been barking more - just standing looking at us and barking at times when we can't work out what he wants, unless its to say get this bloomin' thing off me! Still have to put him in crate if I go out as he doesn't settle otherwise, but feel a bit mean as he really hasn't got much room in there with the cone on, last night we left him to sleep outside of it for the first time since we've had him and he was fine, still sleepy when we came down at 7. Looking forward to him being able to have a run again, think he will go loopy then!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah poor Dudley, it makes it easier if they are happy to chill. I think they know there limitations. Roll on collar coming off and going out for a lovely walk xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aahah poor Dudley... Can just imagine the moment you take it of.. Woo hoo!!! 

:jumping: :jumping: :jumping:

Maybe he'll miss it......


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah it's really lovely once it's all over. Sounds like Dudley is coping well. I think it's harder for us most of the time! x


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Ah good ol' Dudley, when can you take the cone off?


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Dudley sounds like he is doing marvellously!! Good boy!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

BeckyP said:


> Ah good ol' Dudley, when can you take the cone off?


Not sure exactly, around 10 days after op I think, maybe sooner depending on how well the wound has healed, I've heard some people say they have managed without them, but maybe their dogs were not champion chewers!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh Dudley is ball-less and coned ... watch out for cone damage to your legs Dawn  

Hope he is ok and bouncing back quickly after his op


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

It sounds like he is doing well. I hope the time flies by for him (and you)>


----------

